# Hans Zimmer Enlists Pharrell Williams to Score ‘Amazing Spider-Man 2



## Madrigal (Oct 31, 2013)

Excellent publicity stunt. 

I don't know if it will make the music more interesting but it will definitely nourish the "buzz" around the movie. 

I liked the Man of Steel soundtrack but I don't know if in a recording context, 12 drummers instead of 4 playing the same part really benefits the sound. It makes for great publicity and "making of" footage though


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 31, 2013)

Whhhaaatttt?!?

Seems these days, to be a film composer it helps if you have been in the charts for a bit. Shame.

Also, what happened to James Horner?


----------



## MikeH (Oct 31, 2013)

And not just Pharrell-- 

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=39249


re: James Horner, he has recently spoken at length about how disillusioned he is with the current state of working on Blockbuster films, preferring to do more intimate works.

http://jameshorner-filmmusic.com/hollyw ... symposium/

_"Music, to me, is just like painting on a canvas. I'm not interested in the performance aspect, conducting aspect, the being-in-front-of-the-people aspect. I'm very, very quiet about what I do and how I do it, and I work alone and it's very much painting and coloring, as I said earlier. And nowadays, to write film music, I’ll go in for an interview, and I'm talking to 15 people instead of a director. I already know what this is going to be like: it’s going to be so hard. It's going to be so difficult; there is so much money involved in the success of the movie, and even with small movies. My process is so intimate. It's very hard to imagine me having an engineer or having orchestrators or assistants–all things that are needed now to churn out a film score in three weeks for a 150 million dollar movie. It's insane, but that's really a lot of how Hollywood film making has become."_


----------



## mark812 (Oct 31, 2013)

What's next, Miley Cyrus to score Avatar 2?


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 31, 2013)

MikeH @ Fri Nov 01 said:


> _"Music, to me, is just like painting on a canvas. I'm not interested in the performance aspect, conducting aspect, the being-in-front-of-the-people aspect. I'm very, very quiet about what I do and how I do it, and I work alone and it's very much painting and coloring, as I said earlier. And nowadays, to write film music, I’ll go in for an interview, and I'm talking to 15 people instead of a director. I already know what this is going to be like: it’s going to be so hard. It's going to be so difficult; there is so much money involved in the success of the movie, and even with small movies. My process is so intimate. It's very hard to imagine me having an engineer or having orchestrators or assistants–all things that are needed now to churn out a film score in three weeks for a 150 million dollar movie. It's insane, but that's really a lot of how Hollywood film making has become."_



:roll:

I understand what he is saying, but isn't he alienating himself here?

I have nothing against James Horner, but he does whine a lot. 

Some people would do anything for what he does and his talent, yet he still whines about working in a dream industry. Sure, that sparkle that we all think is in holywood, doesn't exist, but you gotta put up with the rain...sorry :oops:


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 31, 2013)

MikeH @ Thu Oct 31 said:


> And not just Pharrell--
> 
> http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=39249



A sympathetic decision! 

I think this is very cool and will get them also a lot of fun at work. Working in a team is mostly much better than to sit alone in the studio for 14/7 hours/days a week and sometimes breed very looong on an idea. 

But what is new here?. As I recall, Hans always liked working in a team... .


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 31, 2013)

korgscrew @ Thu Oct 31 said:


> MikeH @ Fri Nov 01 said:
> 
> 
> > _"Music, to me, is just like painting on a canvas. I'm not interested in the performance aspect, conducting aspect, the being-in-front-of-the-people aspect. I'm very, very quiet about what I do and how I do it, and I work alone and it's very much painting and coloring, as I said earlier. And nowadays, to write film music, I’ll go in for an interview, and I'm talking to 15 people instead of a director. I already know what this is going to be like: it’s going to be so hard. It's going to be so difficult; there is so much money involved in the success of the movie, and even with small movies. My process is so intimate. It's very hard to imagine me having an engineer or having orchestrators or assistants–all things that are needed now to churn out a film score in three weeks for a 150 million dollar movie. It's insane, but that's really a lot of how Hollywood film making has become."_
> ...



I completely disagree with you.
I think that he is right on the money :lol: 

The fact that he doesn't need to worry about making a living anymore allows him to be honest and to take on work that will be satisfying.

The dream job. It all depends on your definition of a dream. And what may look like a dream may turn out not to be, once you are actually experiencing reality.

The schedules ARE insane. So insane that it will shorten your life if you don't watch..

It is a major pain in the ass to have to deal with 5 people making decisions rather than 1 or 2. Multiply re-dos by 2 or 3 because of it...

Like he said, the only way to deal with it is to have a team around you.
And you have to be good with relationships and social skills. 
And it sounds like he is not like that.

So all the power to him, and thanks for fighting to bring back more humane schedules to our profession so that we can live longer, satisfying lives... if ever that is going to happen :twisted:


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 31, 2013)

Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Oct 31 said:


> I completely disagree with you.
> I think that he is right on the money :lol:
> 
> The fact that he doesn't need to worry about making a living anymore allows him to be honest and to take on work that will be satisfying.
> ...



+100


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 31, 2013)

I listen seriously to anything James Horner has to say. He is one of the greats in my book.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 31, 2013)

10 minutes ago I read an interesting interview about the trailer production for this movie. 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/adambvary/hans-zimmer-film-composer-inside-his-studio

Scroll down and read the interview about the trailer.... . :mrgreen:


----------



## jleckie (Oct 31, 2013)

Interesting read. Makes me like Zimmer more and more.

Maybe Horner needs a bigger couch?


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2013)

MikeH @ Thu Oct 31 said:


> http://jameshorner-filmmusic.com/hollyw ... symposium/
> 
> _"Music, to me, is just like painting on a canvas. I'm not interested in the performance aspect, conducting aspect, the being-in-front-of-the-people aspect. I'm very, very quiet about what I do and how I do it, and I work alone and it's very much painting and coloring, as I said earlier. And nowadays, to write film music, I’ll go in for an interview, and I'm talking to 15 people instead of a director. I already know what this is going to be like: it’s going to be so hard. It's going to be so difficult; there is so much money involved in the success of the movie, and even with small movies. My process is so intimate. It's very hard to imagine me having an engineer or having orchestrators or assistants–all things that are needed now to churn out a film score in three weeks for a 150 million dollar movie. It's insane, but that's really a lot of how Hollywood film making has become."_



I certainly feel where he's coming from and agree with his position 100%. The crazy processes in Hollywood certainly are not for everyone. Especially creatives. Veteran composers like Horner know how they can get the best work out of themselves, Hollywood should understand and embrace that. Maybe push aside the financial paranoia for just a little while?


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 31, 2013)

Greg @ Fri Nov 01 said:


> I certainly feel where he's coming from and agree with his position 100%. The crazy processes in Hollywood certainly are not for everyone. Especially creatives. Veteran composers like Horner know how they can get the best work out of themselves, Hollywood should understand and embrace that. Maybe push aside the financial paranoia for just a little while?



*As I always said for years now, the money more and more dictates and destroys all real values​​!*


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 31, 2013)

Guys you have to remember Horner has been scoring films since the late '70s starting with Deadly Blessings and The Hand. A mere 30 years ago, there was less committees and more one-on-one relationships with directors which is what he's lamenting about in today's system. That's all. 

Mind you, it's hard to get on board 100% with him as he's probably the most notorious composer in the history of film as far as borrowing from classical music sources and quoting his own works. That impacts his credibility a tad....


----------



## vinny (Oct 31, 2013)

((As I always said for years now, the money more and more dictates and destroys all real values))
Welcome to Capitalism my friend, like it or not(naught) these were the cards we were dealt with until greener pastures sprouts new ideas.
I've tried...Nobody listens


----------



## jleckie (Oct 31, 2013)

As far as I'm concerned Horner's paid his dues and can say what ever the hell he wants.

The bigger couch was me being a smart A$$. I agree with him 100%. Times have changed since the 70's, 80's and 90's. It's different now. Won't get any better either unless your proactive at going after the smaller films. 

Soon all that will left is chewing gum and comic books anyways.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 31, 2013)

vinny @ Fri Nov 01 said:


> ((As I always said for years now, the money more and more dictates and destroys all real values))
> Welcome to Capitalism my friend, like it or not(naught) these were the cards we were dealt with until greener pastures sprouts new ideas.
> I've tried...Nobody listens



This thread seems to be very much alive, but I like that. Watch this vid, from 0.57 on. It is in german, but you will get it:


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm not in that world, so what do I know...but for the price of Pharrell and the guy from that Faith No More cover band they probably could have hired Aphex, Jenkinson, Tobin, Sly, Robbie, Perry, Scientist, bombino, Keith Levene, Lustmord, Kreng and pulled Dockstader out of semi-retirement. i'd go see that flick but not this one. of course if were just hz i'd go.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Anyone remember UJAM?


----------



## milesito (Oct 31, 2013)

Well perhaps money is driven by human tastes...and eventually the audience and consumers might wake up wanting something interesting and fresh. For what it is worth however, the Horner sound might likely not be that fresh sound 10 or 20 here from now. Although I am a huge Horner fan.

Secondly, perhaps the academy could start rewarding the Oscar to truly the best soundtrack. Even if not pinned to the best movie or the highest growing movie. I think that is what they strive to do so that could be a driving force for some level of innovation right?


----------



## Tatu (Oct 31, 2013)

Stephen Rees @ Fri Nov 01 said:


> I listen seriously to anything James Horner has to say. He is one of the greats in my book.



I value him to the top as well.

To me he seems more like a guy who doesn't want, nor need to, suck everyone's cock and bend over just to be approved and to get a little shine on the headlines.


----------



## TimJohnson (Nov 1, 2013)

*Steps into Tardis* - wobwobwob

1987

"Hey guys, some random German guy from a weird synth pop group called The Buggles is scoring the next Barry Levinson movie! What the hell is up with that! ALSO, there is this really sweet looking movie coming out next year called Beetlejuice, gonna be great. Only let down is that the composer is from another synth pop band. Wish Hollywood would stop doing that, how can those guys be as good as Morricone, Bernstein or Williams!"


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 1, 2013)

I think some are applying a bit of a straw man argument as far as Horner's comments are concerned. From what I read he's more lamenting a system that has gone from a single director to a commitee that a composer must collaborate with. Perhaps there is some cynicism underneath it about where some of these artists come from as far as their training but the gist is his disillusionment with the system in general. And he composed a terrific score for The Spitfire Grill about 13 years ago which was a very small film. Clearly he excels at scoring those projects.


----------



## dgburns (Nov 1, 2013)

Madrigal @ Thu Oct 31 said:


> Excellent publicity stunt.
> 
> I don't know if it will make the music more interesting but it will definitely nourish the "buzz" around the movie.
> 
> I liked the Man of Steel soundtrack but I don't know if in a recording context, 12 drummers instead of 4 playing the same part really benefits the sound. It makes for great publicity and "making of" footage though



not sure how Horner got into this discussion?...?

So I went and lurked about the web looking into the artists involved,and I have to say bravo to the creatives for thinking this up.Gotta keep life interesting no?

I think the score will be great.And maybe they'll all have a bit of fun to boot.Guys,there is soooo much stuff going on right now,maybe time to start up your own little score writing parties as well.Doesn't take money to do that ...

I'm teaming up with artists in my area on my next little adventure.no idea what I'm getting into,but it'll def beat sitting in my room staring at the monitors for inspiration at three in the morning like some kind of musical hermit.Now just have to find a way to shift the decimal places on the fee side of things by a few points :|


----------



## korgscrew (Nov 1, 2013)

dgburns @ Fri Nov 01 said:


> not sure how Horner got into this discussion?...?



The fact that he did Amazing spiderman 1. Also how impressed and amazed the director was at his motif.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbMisrl1ByY

Yet, now he wants someone else!


----------



## dgburns (Nov 1, 2013)

korgscrew @ Fri Nov 01 said:


> dgburns @ Fri Nov 01 said:
> 
> 
> > not sure how Horner got into this discussion?...?
> ...



aaah!
(i'm hitting head hard with hand.....more than once)
guess I've been under a rock all this time ...

but I'm left wondering-It never is healthy to think we "own " the clients we work for.

just sayin'


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 2, 2013)

Better Pharell Williams, than Will Ferrell. :roll:


----------



## Lex (Nov 2, 2013)

synergy543 @ Sat Nov 02 said:


> Better Pharell Williams, than Will Ferrell. :roll:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGBD1KUz2RA


----------



## Lex (Nov 2, 2013)

Joking aside, I'm sure Zimmer could do a great score with Will Ferrell too. As for joining forces with Pharell, why not wait to hear what they make, I mean what's there to discuss except for a news blurb that they will b working together, which is not much of a news to begin with if you know your Zimmer scores.


alex


----------



## Ed (Nov 3, 2013)

I think getting "normal" music producers involved like Daft Punk and M83 is more of an interesting fad, that started more of a marketing thing. M83 I get, but I wonder what made anyone think "Daft Punk" yea, their stuff totally sounds like it could be in this blockbuster summer action movie. I dont know if it will continue long enough so that by definition stop being a fad we shall see I guess.

In any case just because you can write music that can sound like film music, doesnt mean you are a good film composer. Knowing where to put the notes is arguably more important than what they are.

Thats not to say that Hans is just trying to cash in on this new thing, I think its kinda nice. If Kanye West does a film score he'll still need a lot of help... Dont forget The Dust Brothers and Fight club, that wouldn't have been the same without their amazingly appropriate score. Speaking of which, i would love to know how that worked since they had never written for a film before (according to wiki). How many changes did they have to go through, etc? I mean its pretty hard to just suddenly write music for film if the way you've thought of your music as always being the main focus, and then be able to really learn how to connect with film in the right way.


----------



## Lex (Nov 3, 2013)

tekkentool @ Mon Nov 04 said:


> If you're hiring people to do things hire them based off their strengths and wanting that. When the DP score happened it confused the f#@k out of me that it was so...orchestral. I wasn't expecting it all, why would they bother? Plenty of great and appropriate film soundtracks don't bother with the orchestra.



I'm glad they weren't pushed to do what everyone expected them to do, joining forces with Trapanese produced a BRILLIANT movie score. 

alex


----------



## José Herring (Nov 3, 2013)

There were a lot of decisions going on for about a year in what direction to take the Tron score. In the end, I just think the studio decided on a grand compromise.

As for the score, I personally thought it came out pretty plain sounding. But I did like the fact that there was no attempt to "blend" the orchestra with the synths in some sort of half hybrid musical ambient blur. But, that the synths and orchestra really stood out from each other. And, it is amazing that the ear kind of accepted that.

The young generation imo, has no problems listening to any kind of music in their playlist. And, I think that the scores of this next generation will reflect that kind of musical schizophrenia with very little objection.

Personally I'm excited about it. I really do want to break from thinking in terms of pure orchestral or "hybrid" or electronic. Why not just bust out in any kind of music as the scene and film seem to permit. As long as it's thematic and has a direction.

I didn't think that was the case 15 years ago or so when bands where doing electronica/ orchestral scores. That Stigmata score kind of sticking out in my mind. Now I think multi genre scores will be the norm.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 4, 2013)

josejherring @ Mon Nov 04 said:


> The young generation imo, has no problems listening to any kind of music in their playlist. And, I think that the scores of this next generation will reflect that kind of musical schizophrenia with very little objection.
> 
> Personally I'm excited about it. I really do want to break from thinking in terms of pure orchestral or "hybrid" or electronic. Why not just bust out in any kind of music as the scene and film seem to permit. As long as it's thematic and has a direction.
> 
> I didn't think that was the case 15 years ago or so when bands where doing electronica/ orchestral scores. That Stigmata score kind of sticking out in my mind. Now I think multi genre scores will be the norm.



Good points, Jose.

+1


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 4, 2013)

I think we can all safely say by this point, Hans knows what he is doing.

What may seem like a crazy/bad idea today will be thing exact thing we are all being temped to death with tomorrow  

I mean I know its not Hans, but when Tron came out, there were many to say how Daft Punk doing a score couldn't work...yet a few days after the film was released, our briefs all started containing words like 'Daft Punk-ish' or 'More electro...like Daft Punk'

If something works regardless of what it is...it works. So I think we should all hold judgement and opinion on the subject until we see what the end result will be. And like I mentioned at the start, Hans has got this..HES GOT THIS. 

-DJ


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 4, 2013)

Spiderman has always been more hip. The Amazing Spiderman cartoon from the '60s had to ultra cool jazz/big band. In the late '70s, Stu Phillips penned a terrific theme that had orchestra but also jazz/pop elements in it too. It was only when Elfman was hired that the music for Spiderman turned totally orchestral, something I never really liked though cues like the "Costume Montage" from the first Raimi Spiderman worked because it had some rock elements in it that worked.

This could actually be a very effective score. If Williams brings his R&B or funk type flavor it could suit the character a lot better than heavenly choir (sorry Danny E, I love you, really, but the choir thing just didn't work for Spidey).

EDIT- I always enjoyed Hans' foray into jazz/big band with A League of Their Own. While jazz is not as popular today as it was in the '60s/70s, I would love to see Zimmer walk down this avenue again.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 4, 2013)

I simply think it's all about the money. Hollywood will pair Kate Upton with Hans next just to hype the sex factor. (Hans' not Kate's... she's simply there to get the coffee and work the kinks out of *Zebra*...) 

Darren
AKA *Zebra*


----------



## Ed (Nov 4, 2013)

Daniel James @ Mon Nov 04 said:


> I mean I know its not Hans, but when Tron came out, there were many to say how Daft Punk doing a score couldn't work...yet a few days after the film was released, our briefs all started containing words like 'Daft Punk-ish' or 'More electro...like Daft Punk'



And then irritatingly you see people in the comments on YT saying "Tron showed Daft Punk can score movies!!"... *face palm*... 
At least in the M83 collaboration I could hear way more M83 in there.


----------



## dadek (Nov 4, 2013)

i'm pretty sure pharrel and hans worked together on 'despicable me', or hans produced or somesuch...


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 5, 2013)

More than anything - and regardless of who replaces who - I am so tired of composer changes within francises. It started with the X-men movies, went on with Iron Man and now it's the norm. Changing composers, changing themes etc... Don't people get that the music ties the filmes together just as much as anything else?

Grrrr!


----------

